# Slings For Six Year Olds



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I want to get a couple of slings for my grandkids. One is five and one is six. There are A LOT OF GREAT MAKERS AND USERS ON THIS FORUM, so I would like some input. What would be a nice sling for me to get for the little ones. They have never shot before and I myself am just re-learning. I have only been on the forum just over a week. I want to teach them...thanks in advance for your input.

Sofreto


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

It would be really nice if you made them. I made all my grandkids slingshots.
Check through the forum, you'll find posts on how to.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i would look around the vendors section, once you find something you like contact that vendor and than be specific in your needs, you might get an idea of their draw length also so you can get closer to their needs. good luck


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Yup, make your own, naturals are great for kids. Let them help with the debark and sanding. They can paint them any color they want. Make it a family thing, something they will remember always. I still remember my Tio Angel helping us kids make our own some 60 years ago. Wish i still had mine.
Philly


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

philly said:


> Yup, make your own, naturals are great for kids. Let them help with the debark and sanding. They can paint them any color they want. Make it a family thing, something they will remember always. I still remember my Tio Angel helping us kids make our own some 60 years ago. Wish i still had mine.
> Philly


darn good idea philly!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

4ofthem




__
JLS:Survival


__
Jan 12, 2012


__
7



The red one is for my wife, the pink one is for my 6yr old daughter and the other two are mine...






Check out the pink one i made for my 6yro, its a pistol grip style and i put 1/2x7in TBG on it for her, she shoots great with it!! I cant remember the originator of the pattern, if anyone knows please chime in


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes. Making their own with granpa would be memorable and more appreciated.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Flatland has a model for kids. I forget what it's called but it's really nice and was thinking of getting one for my 4 year old. My 8 year old is going to be using my Barnett diablo from now on when he shoots.

I'd seriously look at Garys kid model though. It's really nice.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

All three of my kids have had many different slingshots over the years. Some I made and they just adopt till the next one they like better comes along, and some they helped build (mostly my boys who are a little older (7 and 9)) My Daughter is 4 and shoots regularly.

One suggestion for a kids first slingshot is to find some way to rig up a lanyard from the butt of the slingshot around their wrist, so that if they let the frame slip, it doesn't end up in their face. It don't have to be fancy, but is a big safety feature.


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

My six year old grandson was gifted one of Tom's famous "Bunnybuster" models last year by Tom himself, and he's been shooting enthusiastically ever since! The kids especially love the Bunnybuster logo, which appears on every one of their slingshots! This year at the ECST, as Kenny mentioned, Flatband Gary had a wonderful "My First Slingshot" model for kids, which he gave to little Andraes, and the l'il tyke shot hard, nonstop for the 3 days of the event! So definately start em early,have em shoot often, and as Philly says,also get em into building their own!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

All right, all right, all right...we need to build them...I do not know how I missed that. I think we are doing more than a slingshot here, as Philly said...we are building memories. So first step is a day in the woods (woods in Southern California?) We will take a day trip and go forkin, then we will get into the basics of making the sling.

I appreciate everyone's comments and look forward to working with my grandchildren to have them enjoy the sport

Thanks,

Sofreto

Do I use living (sap) wood or dead wood? Is this a dumb question? I think I should use living (sap wood)


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Sofreto said:


> All right, all right, all right...we need to build them...I do not know how I missed that. I think we are doing more than a slingshot here, as Philly said...we are building memories. So first step is a day in the woods (woods in Southern California?) We will take a day trip and go forkin, then we will get into the basics of making the sling.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's comments and look forward to working with my grandchildren to have them enjoy the sport
> 
> ...


I try to take stuff that's alive and let it dry out.

If you're in South Cali, duct tape 2 coat hangers together, chain up some rubber bands and you're ready to go


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Sofreto said:


> All right, all right, all right...we need to build them...I do not know how I missed that. I think we are doing more than a slingshot here, as Philly said...we are building memories. So first step is a day in the woods (woods in Southern California?) We will take a day trip and go forkin, then we will get into the basics of making the sling.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's comments and look forward to working with my grandchildren to have them enjoy the sport
> 
> ...


theres a lot of forest in california . lot of country trees also like dogwood and mesquite . and parks with fallen limbs from trees .


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That's the way to go Sofreto. Like Philly said, it's the whole process you are sharing. The searching for the fork,the cutting down, the shaping,the finish work, the banding and then finally the best part,safety glasses and shooting!!!!!!!!!! Yes Safety glasses first-then shooting. It is an adventure they will never forget. DO IT!!!!! Flatband


----------

